
Stainless - A multi-process, Webkit based, browser for OS X inspired by Google Chrome - nickb
http://www.stainlessapp.com/
======
llimllib
I just kicked off a long-running javascript function in it, and it locked up
just like Safari or Firefox.

------
ash
There's pretty cool pop-up effect when you click on "screenshot" link.

------
unalone
It froze my computer when I was using Rososo - ouch.

------
zhyder
Does it include Squirrelfish Extreme?

~~~
maximilian
Presumably the question is whether it uses squirrelfish or V8, as it says its
"inspired" by Chrome? Does inspired mean, "Wow, google made a browser from
webkit" or does it mean that they base a lot from the chromium source code (a
forked os x version of chrome?)

~~~
zitterbewegung
More like the former than the latter.

